
Elon Musk: Rex Tillerson Has the Potential to Be an Excellent Sec of State - forgingahead
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/824010489449431040
======
celticninja
having read the economist article I am inclined to agree, at least that he
deserves a chance to prove his mettle. I felt the same about trump, not least
because he is the US president and that is not going to change, you have to
assume he is doing what he thinks is best and so I have to hope that he does a
great job, the worry is that the first indicators on Trump are that he is
relatively unhinged and egotistical, lets home that Tillerson can rein him in
in places.

